# Cleaning Out Dubia Roaches



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

I think it's about time I cleaned out my Dubia Roach tub soon and replaced the egg crate. How is the best and easiest way to do this as there are quite a few babies in there? Do I leave some of the stuff in the bottom or do I clean it all out? Any dos or don'ts? Thanks. :2thumb:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> I think it's about time I cleaned out my Dubia Roach tub soon and replaced the egg crate. How is the best and easiest way to do this as there are quite a few babies in there? Do I leave some of the stuff in the bottom or do I clean it all out? Any dos or don'ts? Thanks. :2thumb:


Take everything out but leave a handful of frass in the bottom, as for the easiest way, for me bang off all of the egg crates and depending on how many roaches put down a few kitchen roll or toilet roll tubes. Most of the roaches will run and hide in their from the light. This way you get most of them out can place new egg crates and put roaches back in for another couple of months :2thumb: I am not a roach expert but this works well for me : victory:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I take everything out and put the roaches in an alternative tub while I disinfect the tub and scrub it then I put the fresh egg crates in and then the roaches get put back.

I think the only way you can go wrong is if you don't dry the tub propperly after cleaning it, which can cause the colony to get very humid and lots of the adults can die. I always use a hairdryer to give the tub a good drying out before I put the egg trays in.

Also while cleaning when you move the roaches in to an alternative tub make sure there isn't any major over crouding.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you both. How do you get all the babies out of the frass easily? 

Can the babies be sexed or is it too difficult? I was just wondering because when I take some out to feed my chameleon and cresties I have no idea whether I am removing males or females.


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Thank you both. How do you get all the babies out of the frass easily?
> 
> Can the babies be sexed or is it too difficult? I was just wondering because when I take some out to feed my chameleon and cresties I have no idea whether I am removing males or females.


Babies are extremely hard if not impossible to sex ( I don't know) grab a sieve or a pot with fairly small holes in and the frass will fall through and babies will remain in the pot. TBH with 20-40 babies being popped out you are bound to lose females anyway.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> Babies are extremely hard if not impossible to sex ( I don't know) grab a sieve or a pot with fairly small holes in and the frass will fall through and babies will remain in the pot. TBH with 20-40 babies being popped out you are bound to lose females anyway.


Great thanks. I don't really want to use my kitchen sieve lol so I'll go and buy another one I think. :lol2: When I transfer them to another tub I think I'll do it in the bath so that none escape lol. :gasp:


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Iwantone said:


> Great thanks. I don't really want to use my kitchen sieve lol so I'll go and buy another one I think. :lol2: When I transfer them to another tub I think I'll do it in the bath so that none escape lol. :gasp:


Do what I do. Use that one and buy another one later lol well my misses will buy one, usually after she looks for it and realises I've ruined it


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Great thanks. I don't really want to use my kitchen sieve lol so I'll go and buy another one I think. :lol2: When I transfer them to another tub I think I'll do it in the bath so that none escape lol. :gasp:


Just use an unwanted/needed container and pierce a few holes in the bottom. Easier and cheaper than a sieve!


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

violentchopper said:


> Do what I do. Use that one and buy another one later lol well my misses will buy one, usually after she looks for it and realises I've ruined it


Lol, good idea but I just checked and the frass won't go through the sieve I'm pretty sure. The collander has larger holes but the slits in the side are probably too big as the babies will probably go through it. Damn! What do you reckon to something like this? Joseph Joseph Square Colander Green- SGCOL016SW#


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Lol, good idea but I just checked and the frass won't go through the sieve I'm pretty sure. The collander has larger holes but the slits in the side are probably too big as the babies will probably go through it. Damn! What do you reckon to something like this? Joseph Joseph Square Colander Green- SGCOL016SW#


I am not sure, as I cannot see the sizes of the holes, make your own is my best suggestion, as you will be able to decide for yourself how big the holes need to be. You could always buy that colander and try it out!


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> I am not sure, as I cannot see the sizes of the holes, make your own is my best suggestion, as you will be able to decide for yourself how big the holes need to be. You could always buy that colander and try it out!


I'm rubbish at making things like that lol. Like you say I could buy it and if it's no good use it to replace my old one. :2thumb:


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

do it outside in the yard if possible, i was sneezing for days after I seived mine out in the back room. Plus I managed to get some frass behind my contact lens... my eye looked like someone had injected red ink into it. lol.

As for the seive, a standard kitchen one will do, readily available from the pound shop. What you shown before in the link was a coulander, holes will be too big for the smallest nymphs and they will fall through. I used 3 buckets (free from asda florists) drill 10mm holes in one, 5mm in other and last left alone. pop in dubais and give a gentle but long shake. All smaller ones fall through. Suppose you could leave them overnight in a stack and they should just climb through the holes. Once all the smallest ones are in the bottom bucket i simply seive them to remove the frass. then throw a small handfull of frass back in rub for the babies to eat.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

All done and clean. :2thumb: I got hubby to sort out the new egg crate. I took all the old out and put it in a big plastic box. Then, when the tub was clean, disinfected and dried (with kitchen roll and my hairdryer) I shook the crate to get the roaches off and I tipped up the box on its side and the roaches all scurried back into the fresh egg crate. I did put a bit of frass back in too.

I had no idea I had so many in there and it is teaming with babies. The stench made me want to vomit though.


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> All done and clean. :2thumb: I got hubby to sort out the new egg crate. I took all the old out and put it in a big plastic box. Then, when the tub was clean, disinfected and dried (with kitchen roll and my hairdryer) I shook the crate to get the roaches off and I tipped up the box on its side and the roaches all scurried back into the fresh egg crate. I did put a bit of frass back in too.
> 
> I had no idea I had so many in there and it is teaming with babies. The stench made me want to vomit though.


They shouldn't smell, unless you have put food in there for a little too long. I have thousands of them in my RUB and they don't smell at all. I would suggest at the end of the week doing little spot checks, or every time you put in new food. The smell could just be a few bits you missed.

Also there is nothing like seeing a couple thousand cockroaches scurrying for the 1st clean egg crate you put in : victory:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> They shouldn't smell, unless you have put food in there for a little too long. I have thousands of them in my RUB and they don't smell at all. I would suggest at the end of the week doing little spot checks, or every time you put in new food. The smell could just be a few bits you missed.
> 
> Also there is nothing like seeing a couple thousand cockroaches scurrying for the 1st clean egg crate you put in : victory:


Well they didn't smell like that until I moved them into a drawer to save space as my vivs are taking over. Obviously they are still in the container but inside a drawer. I check carefully and remove any uneaten food the next day so I don't understand it unless it is too warm?

Oh I thought it was gross lol, there was a huge mass of them. :gasp:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Well they didn't smell like that until I moved them into a drawer to save space as my vivs are taking over. Obviously they are still in the container but inside a drawer. I check carefully and remove any uneaten food the next day so I don't understand it unless it is too warm?
> 
> Oh I thought it was gross lol, there was a huge mass of them. :gasp:


Well that I have no idea of, I have never heard of them getting too warm. Maybe the smell will die down, you'll just have to keep and eye on it all :2thumb:

Only problem I ever have is there are 2 males who ALWAYS chase eachother round every single night, they make so much noise just on their own :devil:

Hopefully it all sorts itself out : victory:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> Well that I have no idea of, I have never heard of them getting too warm. Maybe the smell will die down, you'll just have to keep and eye on it all :2thumb:
> 
> Only problem I ever have is there are 2 males who ALWAYS chase eachother round every single night, they make so much noise just on their own :devil:
> 
> Hopefully it all sorts itself out : victory:


I hope so. I did also add another colony and it was kind of around the same time plus the moving them. I'll see what happens now they are nice and clean and I will double double check no leftover food escapes my notice.

Lol, what is the noise like?


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> I hope so. I did also add another colony and it was kind of around the same time plus the moving them. I'll see what happens now they are nice and clean and I will double double check no leftover food escapes my notice.
> 
> Lol, what is the noise like?


Well at night all of them go for the food which is on the cooler side, but these 2 males always stay on the warm side and will just chase eachother, last night they were chasing eachother up and down the egg crates and one of them kept getting to the top and falling all the way back down to the bottom. Believe it or not they make a LOT of noise from falling :devil: I was thinking of feeding one of them off, but they dont nip at eachother so I am guessing they enjoy chasing eachother? (kiss chase) but they just seem to make more noise on their own than the rest of the roaches all put together :devil:

*About the smell* I just suggest to leave them and check if the smell continues, and if it gets worse I guess there is not enough ventilation inside the drawer, although I am not a roach expert :2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> Well at night all of them go for the food which is on the cooler side, but these 2 males always stay on the warm side and will just chase eachother, last night they were chasing eachother up and down the egg crates and one of them kept getting to the top and falling all the way back down to the bottom. Believe it or not they make a LOT of noise from falling :devil: I was thinking of feeding one of them off, but they dont nip at eachother so I am guessing they enjoy chasing eachother? (kiss chase) but they just seem to make more noise on their own than the rest of the roaches all put together :devil:
> 
> *About the smell* I just suggest to leave them and check if the smell continues, and if it gets worse I guess there is not enough ventilation inside the drawer, although I am not a roach expert :2thumb:


Lol and I take it you stood and watched them for ages. :lol2:

Ah, that could explain it. I don't really know where else to put them but I will see how it goes. There is a mesh square on top of the tub for ventilation but the heat and smell are probably getting trapped in the drawer. When I cleaned them out there wasn't any leftover food and they have dry food and water crystals in bowls.


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Lol and I take it you stood and watched them for ages. :lol2:
> 
> Ah, that could explain it. I don't really know where else to put them but I will see how it goes. There is a mesh square on top of the tub for ventilation but the heat and smell are probably getting trapped in the drawer. When I cleaned them out there wasn't any leftover food and they have dry food and water crystals in bowls.


Well they're attractive I am attractive  you never know we might hit it off :whip:

The drawer would be fine I recon, as long as you opened it and let it "air out" every now and again. If all else fails you will just have to find a new place for them! I guess it is the drawer though, and like I said just leave it open during the day at times!


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> Well they're attractive I am attractive  you never know we might hit it off :whip:
> 
> The drawer would be fine I recon, as long as you opened it and let it "air out" every now and again. If all else fails you will just have to find a new place for them! I guess it is the drawer though, and like I said just leave it open during the day at times!


Lol, you and the male roaches might hit it off??? :lol2:

Now why didn't I think of that before lol, I'm not blonde for nothing. :whistling2:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Lol, you and the male roaches might hit it off??? :lol2:
> 
> Now why didn't I think of that before lol, I'm not blonde for nothing. :whistling2:


:whistling2: I can pretend that we never had this conversation if you want 

However yes I am sure me and the 2 male roaches might have a little bit of fun! It is very natural to do so :lol2:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> :whistling2: I can pretend that we never had this conversation if you want
> 
> However yes I am sure me and the 2 male roaches might have a little bit of fun! It is very natural to do so :lol2:


Hmmm, yes best. Hope no-one else sees it lol.

So now you class yourself as a bit of a roach! :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Hmmm, yes best. Hope no-one else sees it lol.
> 
> So now you class yourself as a bit of a roach! :whistling2: :lol2:


Lets just say I am open to suggestions :whistling2:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> Lets just say I am open to suggestions :whistling2:


Okaaaaaaaaaaay :whistling2: and back to roach cleaning. :lol2:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Okaaaaaaaaaaay :whistling2: and back to roach cleaning. :lol2:


:whistling2: Yeah erm, I would go for the opening of the draw :whistling2:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> :whistling2: Yeah erm, I would go for the opening of the draw :whistling2:


Yeah, I'll do that in future. :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

PS I'll let you know about the smell! :blush:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> PS I'll let you know about the smell! :blush:


You're welcome for my AMAZING help  and yes let me know how things go! I will let YOU know how "things" go tonight aswell :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> You're welcome for my AMAZING help  and yes let me know how things go! I will let YOU know how "things" go tonight aswell :whistling2: :lol2:


Lol yes I thank you so much. :notworthy: You are worthy of roach cleaning help! And let me know about your 'male roaching' antics. :whistling2:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Lol yes I thank you so much. :notworthy: You are worthy of roach cleaning help! And let me know about your 'male roaching' antics. :whistling2:


:flrt: I will!


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> :flrt: I will!


Okay. :2thumb: Just had a quick sniff and all is well. :lol2:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Okay. :2thumb: Just had a quick sniff and all is well. :lol2:


must be you that smells then :whistling2:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> must be you that smells then :whistling2:


You can go off people you know. :censor: I only ever smell nice. :devil:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> You can go off people you know. :censor: I only ever smell nice. :devil:


I was just making sure that all possibilities were covered :whistling2: cant be giving advice without thinking about all the possible options :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> I was just making sure that all possibilities were covered :whistling2: cant be giving advice without thinking about all the possible options :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:Na_Na_Na_Na: back at you cheeky! :whip:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na: back at you cheeky! :whip:


Calling me cheeky and yet you are trying to whip me :gasp: :blush:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> Calling me cheeky and yet you are trying to whip me :gasp: :blush:


This thread is going to turn into my 'what the hell is this' thread .... I feel it coming! :lol2:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> This thread is going to turn into my 'what the hell is this' thread .... I feel it coming! :lol2:


You better stop now then! Whilst you're behind :whip:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> You better stop now then! Whilst you're behind :whip:


Lol now who's at it!!! :bash:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Lol now who's at it!!! :bash:


At least I didn't start it :bash: :whistling2:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Lol now who's at it!!! :bash:


Hows it going hun :whip:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> At least I didn't start it :bash: :whistling2:


Hmmm. :whistling2:



Stephen17 said:


> Hows it going hun :whip:


Lol, no smell and the drawer is open a bit. : victory:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Hmmm. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, no smell and the drawer is open a bit. : victory:


So what you are trying to say is "Thanks Stephen you are brilliant :whip:" 
I know I am :blush:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> So what you are trying to say is "Thanks Stephen you are brilliant :whip:"
> I know I am :blush:


Lol yes thanks Stephen for such a great idea and sorting out my smelly problem. :blush: :lol2:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Lol yes thanks Stephen for such a great idea and sorting out my smelly problem. :blush: :lol2:


Still need help with your body odor problems? Might be able to suggest a few things :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

*!*



Stephen17 said:


> Still need help with your body odor problems? Might be able to suggest a few things :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You're so dead! :whip:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> You're so dead! :whip:


Come here and say that :whistling2: once you have showered :Na_Na_Na_Na: :whip:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> Come here and say that :whistling2: once you have showered :Na_Na_Na_Na: :whip:


I was actually finished in the shower by about half an hour by the time you wrote this! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> I was actually finished in the shower by about half an hour by the time you wrote this! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Happy birthday :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> Happy birthday :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Eh? :bash:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Eh? :bash:


Birthday shower :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------

